# Please someone buy it...



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

One of my all-time favorite records -- Bréville & Canteloube: Violin Sonatas -- is listed on Hyperion Records' "Please someone buy me..." web page, with the humiliating text:

Here are our "top 10" albums which no one-at all, worldwide-has bought from us for the longest period of time.









It breaks my heart to see this. Please someone buy it if only just to get it off that wall of shame. In return, post a neglected gem that you really like and maybe I'll buy it!

Oops - here's a link.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Maybe they should drop the price, or give em away


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's an interesting marketing strategy; guilt people into buying.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

It is discounted -- that's why I check that page periodically -- but maybe not enough. BIS discounts one album a day 50% via eClassical, but there's no telling what's on offer.

Dang it -- this is distressing me. If no Daddy Warbucks steps up in the next few days, maybe I'll have to buy a second one and then raffle it off here.









Any takers? Click "like this post" if you want to be included in the drawing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was surprised to see one of the Robert Simpson discs dragging its feet - I always imagined that sales of all of his symphonic recordings on Hyperion were consistently healthy.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a fantastic album. I bought it on iTunes, I hope that helps. I had never heard of de Breville before, but I will be looking for more of his work after hearing this. Thanks for the recommendation which I can gladly second.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I like Hyperion's Please Someone Buy Me page, and the discounting it offers, and if I lived in Britain I'd use it, but postage costs out my way make it prohibitive.

From today's list I'd grab the Tallis Scholars "Sarum Chant" disc. I already own the Schubert one.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

The Paderewski CD looks tempting (though I already have it) even if I'm a bit disappointed to see it on that page (the piano music is delicious, the Sonata, masterful). The Russian Images, Vol. 1, which I don't have, may be worth hunting down (though if shipping cost is too pricey, I may visit Amazon for this).


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, before we start throwing ourselves off bridges, let's have a look at what the OP quoted from the Hyperion site, shall we?



> Here are our "top 10" albums which no one-at all, worldwide-has bought from us for the longest period of time.


In the absence of any hard data on how many albums Hyperion sells via its own site, this phrase "the longest period of time" is meaningless. It could be 5 days, it could be 5 years. We don't know how quickly _anything_ shifts on that site. The album in question has been available for 10 years now, it's little-known repertoire: why on earth would anyone expect it to still be selling very many copies?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ agreed - its a marketing ploy and the 'please someone buy me' is designed to tug at emotions, but I like the idea ... even if I rarely buy new CDs and it is interesting to see how much excellent music appears on this page


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

D Smith said:


> This is a fantastic album. I bought it on iTunes, I hope that helps. I had never heard of de Breville before, but I will be looking for more of his work after hearing this. Thanks for the recommendation which I can gladly second.


Well D Smith -- thank you for that. I slept better last night.

And... I woke up this morning and the album is off the wall of shame! It seems the good folks at Cyberdyne Systems are paying attention!

By the way, the BIS website today is offering a Martin Frost Mozart album at 50% off. The comment by Robert von Bahr notes that this is their best-selling album ever, with about 250,000 units sold. I wonder what median unit sales is, maybe 2,500?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Well the OP Cd isn't on my list when I've just looked so someone has bought it. Likewise the Tallis that SimonNZ mentioned. And no Simpson. So turnover is reasonable.
Nice idea. I'm bookmarking the page.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

As Haydn man said, "Maybe they should drop the price...". They are selling this album for the equivalent of $19 plus shipping, or, if one buys it from an Amazon Marketplace seller, for about $14.50 plus shipping!  The album was originally released (or was that a reissue?) in 2004, according to the Amazon indication. That's a very steep price for an album that is no longer _hot off the presses_ and, as Nereffid adds, "it's little-known repertoire."


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

if those albums were iTunes I wouldn't mind getting them. I will be stopping CD's except in the case where there are no downloads that I can buy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> As Haydn man said, "Maybe they should drop the price...". They are selling this album for the equivalent of $19 plus shipping, or, if one buys it from an Amazon Marketplace seller, for about $14.50 plus shipping!  The album was originally released (or was that a reissue?) in 2004, according to the Amazon indication. That's a very steep price for an album that is no longer _hot off the presses_ and, as Nereffid adds, "it's little-known repertoire."


That always works, whether you are selling a house, car or CD.

I'm always amused at how folks in my community always set a high asking price for their houses and the homes just sit and sit while monthly expenses pile up.
Setting a reasonable selling price to begin with would actually be more profitable and result in a quicker sale.
Go argue with "human nature"! 

I'm amazed at some of the CD asking prices I see on Amazon. Nobody would buy at some of those inflated prices. Do they think we are all country bumpkins?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> if those albums were iTunes I wouldn't mind getting them. I will be stopping CD's except in the case where there are no downloads that I can buy.


When I follow the link I get Hyperion UK - all offered as either Cd or digital download (Alac / Flac / mp3)
All for only £5.25
Don't know what you guys are seeing from your side of the pond!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Icarus said:


> It is discounted -- that's why I check that page periodically -- but maybe not enough. BIS discounts one album a day 50% via eClassical, but there's no telling what's on offer.
> 
> Dang it -- this is distressing me. If no Daddy Warbucks steps up in the next few days, maybe I'll have to buy a second one and then raffle it off here.
> 
> ...


I'll buy it soon, but probably from amazon.com.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Headphone Hermit said:


> the 'please someone buy me' is designed to tug at emotions


Really? I think it's just being cute. I don't think anyone expects us actually to feel sorry for the music.

Now if they were selling puppies....

I think the design of it is actually to appeal to the sense of being an explorer of almost unknown music. It's telling customers, here's something that your friends probably haven't heard. Earn your cred by showing off that you know this music.

I think they know their market, and they're right about us.


----------

